# Blending



## snake (Feb 3, 2014)

I just got some Ipamorelin. Been using GHRP-6 with CJC-1295. I was wondering if there is a problem loading them in the same pin, together in the same syringe with the CJC-1295? I like to preload for a week and fridge them. I really just would like one stick. Pussy, I know! Anyones take on this?


----------



## snake (Feb 5, 2014)

Anyone have any input?


----------



## Joliver (Feb 5, 2014)

Blend it.  Shouldn't be a problem.  I jam as much as I can in a single pin.  Cost effective.


----------



## bronco (Feb 6, 2014)

snake said:


> I just got some Ipamorelin. Been using GHRP-6 with CJC-1295. I was wondering if there is a problem loading them in the same pin, together in the same syringe with the CJC-1295? I like to preload for a week and fridge them. I really just would like one stick. Pussy, I know! Anyones take on this?



Nothing wrong with pinning the 2 together. But I was told not to preload them together for long periods of time, only time i mix mine together is when I'm ready to pin


----------



## snake (Feb 6, 2014)

bronco said:


> Nothing wrong with pinning the 2 together. But I was told not to preload them together for long periods of time, only time i mix mine together is when I'm ready to pin



Thanks for the input. I did some research and see that GWP offers a blend of the two together in equal amounts. I would assume they would be together for some time in the vial once reconstituted. Maybe once again, I'm over thinking things.


----------



## CJ (Jun 4, 2014)

^ I thought the exact same thing about the blend before I ordered, then decided to get them separately. When I was researching, I came across the recommendation not to mix the two in the same vial, but that's obviously what's done in the blends.


----------



## Get Some (Jun 4, 2014)

You're really using 1295 and not Mod GRF? You'd get much better results with  Mod GRF (non DAC 1295)

They should be fine to mix together... just don't mix water with oil as a general rule and that's pretty much it. Or obviously something that requires NaCl like IGF.


----------



## CJ (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm using CJC 1295 (Mod  GRF 1-29) and GHRP 2.


----------



## CJ (Jun 4, 2014)

How about mixing them in one syringe and taking it to the gym, for immediate PWO injection. Is it ok for it to just sit in the car for a couple of hours, or should it be in a small cooler with ice packs? Hope I'm not hijacking, it seemed to fit into the threads general idea.


----------

